# How Tall Are Y'all??



## lizziety (Feb 27, 2017)

Sorry if there is already a thread for this.. I was not able to find it if there is.
Anyways, how tall are you guys?
I'm 5'9".. are you taller? Shorter? Do you like your height? Does it cause you problems?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 5'5", average. But I feel short, probably because my boyfriend is over 6', at least he can get the stuff from the top shelf for me.


----------



## hamster (Feb 27, 2017)

5'4" i believe


----------



## kayleee (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 5'2 which is pretty short I wish I was taller


----------



## Franny (Feb 27, 2017)

either 4'11 or 5' I cant remember. I wish I was taller, like at least 5'6


----------



## Corrie (Feb 27, 2017)

I am 5'5! I think it's a perfect height because it is both cute but not too short so you can still reach things.


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 27, 2017)

5'3 *Sobs* why am i short.


----------



## tumut (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 6'0


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Feb 27, 2017)

5'4


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 27, 2017)

Everyone on this thread: "I wish I was a little bit taller, I wish I was a baller, wish I had a girl who look good I would call her"


----------



## Elphie (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 4'9. . .which sucks bc I probably look like a lost middle schooler wandering around my college ^^;


----------



## Elov (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 5'2.5" xD I thought I was 5'3" for the longest time... but nope. ;-;


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 27, 2017)

5'11"/180cm, so pretty average.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 27, 2017)

around 5'7!!!! i wish i was maybe an inch taller but i'm happy with my height


----------



## Emizel (Feb 27, 2017)

5'4"
I think it's okay


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 27, 2017)

im 163 cm which is like 5'4.... im rly short i Die


----------



## boujee (Feb 27, 2017)

4'8
Thought I grew a inch but nope! Wish I was taller so I can reach cabinets but I got to be extra and climb on the counter or use a stool.


----------



## Envy (Feb 27, 2017)

5'5". So very average. That's fine. I don't like sticking out. lol


----------



## easpa (Feb 27, 2017)

About 5'4  I did a bit of work experience in a primary school last year as a classroom assistant and I tried to avoid the 11 year olds the entire time because most of them were taller than me lol


----------



## Loriii (Feb 27, 2017)

5'7. Average, but I'm perfectly fine with it


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm like 5'10" or 5'11".


----------



## dragonlynx (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 5'4".  It's ok to me.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 27, 2017)

4'9"! I'll grow......maybe... ;; lmao 

I'm currently the size of the average year 7 rip me


----------



## intropella (Feb 27, 2017)

5'5 average height for a girl in the US.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 27, 2017)

Somewhere between 5'10" and 5'11". Everything is designed with my height in mind so to me it's perfect.


----------



## deerprongs (Feb 27, 2017)

Somewhere around 5"4.


----------



## Capeet (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 152,5 cm/5'. My biggest beef with it is that I can't see well in concerts (seats are lame). I also can't help thinking that people would take me more seriously if I was taller
Other than that I'm ok with my height.


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 27, 2017)

I am 6'2"


----------



## cornimer (Feb 27, 2017)

5'1''. I like being tiny, what would my life be without people gasping dramatically when I tell them my age. XD


----------



## Hellfish (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm like 1.90 something (yes metres). I just think everyone on earth is really small and I'm normal ^-^

It's nice being able to reach places that other people can't, although I find being that I'm really tall and quite thin makes me stand out a bit more then I'd like ^-^

I remember it felt weird when I was in China at the train station in Xi'an, it was a sea of people and I was like this one boat floating above everyone 

It has its pros and cons. Not too sure of the benefits of being small, so I kind feel sorry for people who are considered short


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm only 5 feet tall. It's not ideal because I still get asked for i d because of it even though I'm 30 ☺


----------



## Limon (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 5'7".


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 5'6 and rather happy with my height


----------



## Bcat (Feb 27, 2017)

I am _almost_ 5'4 (5'3 3/4)


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 27, 2017)

193cm, or 6.3 Feet, at least that's what I was last time I got my pass a few years back, might have gotten taller.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 27, 2017)

5'6. Below average for a US male but I'm usually never the shortest adult male in the room.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2017)

6"3' / 191cms


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 27, 2017)

hey @ all u tall ppl can u donate a centimeter or two to me Pls .,


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 27, 2017)

6' exactly last time I checked. I'd rather stay this height than grow any taller tbh.


----------



## graceroxx (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 5'1. I still occasionally get asked if I'm 12 or under at the movie theater, rip.


----------



## creamyy (Feb 27, 2017)

i'm like 4'6


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 5'8" exactly.  Works for me.


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm average now, 5"4. But oh man when I was 9 years old, I went through the worst growth spurt ever and I was several inches taller than all my classmates. I got picked on constantly for being so much taller than everyone. Then in high school everyone else grew up and I became a shorty. Much better this way.


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 27, 2017)

I think I'm like 5'0.


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Feb 27, 2017)

6'3, it's pretty nice other than that I've got crappy knees.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 5'2". I used to wear platform shoes all the time though so depending on the day, I may be 5'6" lol!


----------



## Mintie (Feb 27, 2017)

i'm about 5'4, which is pretty average
but all of my friends are taller than me so i always feel short xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm a solid 5'3.5". My brother is like 5'10" so he makes fun of me a lot xD


----------



## Soigne (Feb 27, 2017)

i'm 5'8" but i'm still short compared to everyone else at my school


----------



## N e s s (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm 6'0, being tall runs in my family lol


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 27, 2017)

between 6'1" and 6'2", depending on the temperature and relative humidity.

what sucks is that whenever ive played pickup basketball, there will almost always be just one other person over 6' so we'll have to be on opposite teams guarding each other but it always turns out to be somebody like 6'6" or 6'7" or somethin like that a lot taller than me that i get stuck matched up against...


----------



## Flare (Feb 27, 2017)

5'6"...
Kinda short, but I guess it's pretty fine.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 27, 2017)

5'8"


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 27, 2017)

5'0


----------



## piichinu (Feb 28, 2017)

Im 5'6 somehow


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 28, 2017)

dang there are some shorties around here!


----------



## aericell (Feb 28, 2017)

4'11 and I'm happy with it! Just a lil awkward walking around middle/high school students and having pretty much everyone be taller than me


----------



## pipty (Feb 28, 2017)

165cm


----------



## Thunder (Feb 28, 2017)

About 5'8, which is pretty alright for an Asian guy not named Yao Ming.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm 5'5, pretty average, but I'm happy with it! I always considered myself to be short but I think I am more average height. :')


----------



## NeonxVandal (Feb 28, 2017)

5'8" here :>


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

5'8"?, pretty much 5'9" and still growing


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 28, 2017)

i'm kinda short??


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 28, 2017)

5'7
people say I'm tall


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 28, 2017)

im 6'1 i hate it so much fffffff...my dad forever hates me because im the tallest in the family and im the only one who doesnt play a sport aha...

it sucks being tall dont even try telling me its not you stand out so much and people always think you're a senior when you're just a freshman. tallness and being an introvert dont mix at all. ive been tall my whole life and its not once helped me. people are scared of you, this was especially bad in 4th grade when everyone thought i wanted to punch or hit them but nah...just judgemental pricks


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 28, 2017)

5'8 uwu


----------



## Flare (Feb 28, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> my dad forever hates me because im the tallest in the family.









- - - Post Merge - - -

Kinda sucks tbh.
Infact, why would people bother with who's tall or who's short? 
Let's be happy with who we are overall.


----------



## vel (Feb 28, 2017)

5'3" so proud


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 1, 2017)

5"10 and still growing


----------



## forestyne (Mar 1, 2017)

Slightly above 5'5". Everyone around me is tall, my boyfriend is 6'2" and whenever I get called short I get ready to disintegrate into the abyss.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 1, 2017)

5'6 or 5'7 (I don't remember). I'm so insecure about it, mostly because just about everyone else is taller than me. I'm also a guy, so it's not very attractive. Oh, and I forgot to mention, I'm nearly 18 so I've either stopped growing or I still have a bit more to grow. Ugh.


----------



## Zireael (Mar 1, 2017)

5'9. I thought I was tall until I visited Germany. _Holy ****._ I felt tiny amongst the crowd at Gamescom.


----------

